# some good pistons



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey guys just curious what are some good pistons?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You want forged pistons, and while it`s apart, have the rotating assembly balanced.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Forged, If it was me I'll get whatever I can afford. You can break it down, to Compression ratio, floating, fixed wrist pens, ring differances, weight, ect. But it depends on what you are going to do with the car, if your going to go with forced induction, nitrous or N/A that would tell you what compression you would want to be at. Also if it were me I would do the connection rods they are the next weakest link in the LSx engine. If someone is doing the engine work for you talk to them tell them what your goals are and mostl likely they can tell you whats best for you.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mahle pistons (forged). Those are the ones I went with. They're reasonably priced too. I ordered mine through Lingenfelter.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey 6QTS11OZ, are the pictures in your pictures section most recently updated? If not I would love to see some pictures of your engine and the current condition of the car all around. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Hey 6QTS11OZ, are the pictures in your pictures section most recently updated? If not I would love to see some pictures of your engine and the current condition of the car all around. Thanks in advance!


Sorry for the temporary hijack jradke123. 

*Aramz06* - Nah they're not recent photos but the engine hasn't change much since then. Here are some photos that *gm4life* and I took today.


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ha its ok dude very very nice but what kinda rims are those?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice pictures man, I'm guessing you dominate your locals? I believe those are the TSW Thruxton wheels Jradke123, I could be wrong. Thanks again for the pics :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jradke123 said:


> ha its ok dude very very nice but *what kinda rims are those?*


See post below. The fronts are 19" x 8", 40mm offset with 235/35s and the rears are 19" x 9.5", 48mm offset with 275/30s. I had an additional 3mm shaved off the rears for $20 a wheel. I had to trim the inside of the fenders to prevent rubbing.



Aramz06 said:


> Nice pictures man, I'm guessing you dominate your locals? I believe *those are the TSW Thruxton wheels *Jradke123, I could be wrong. Thanks again for the pics :cheers


Anytime bruh. :cheers


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

alot of guys in my area run diamond pistons with much success. they are forged as well. i feel as if any set of forged pistons will do just fine, as gm4 said, get what you can afford which doesn't really mean break your bank and splurge for 1500 dollars worth of pistons because they are basically going to do the same for you as a 600 dollar set unless you are making a dedicated track monster that's making tons o cash for you. ($1k+ runs) take in to account stroke you'll go with whether it's the stock 3.622 inch or more or less even, rod length. and all that will determine your compression height which normally is better than 1 inch. i'd get floating pistons just because they can be used in a pressed or floating condition.


----------

